# Kitchen Cab Door hinge



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a concealed self closing cabinet hinge with at least 1 1/2" overlay. Does anyone make such a thing? These will mount on a face frame cabinet.

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm looking for a concealed self closing cabinet hinge with at least 1 1/2" overlay. Does anyone make such a thing? These will mount on a face frame cabinet.
> 
> Al B Thayer
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


With this hinge and mounting plate, you can get any overlay you want. The mounting plate sits on the face of the face frame.



















.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> With this hinge and mounting plate, you can get any overlay you want. The mounting plate sits on the face of the face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cab. That's the ticket.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> Thanks Cab. That's the ticket.


If you use the Blum hinge (compact 33), and the face mounted plate, drill the hinge hole very close to the edge of the door, 1/8" or less. Another quirk with that hinge and plate is that it stands the edge of the door off the face frame more than a standard hinge (about 3/32"). So, use the clear plastic door bumpers to level out the face of the door to the face frame.



















.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks again. Im making new drawers and doors for our daughters kitchen. Not going the full route and building the boxes too. They are just fine.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

